# Terribilis with rectal prolapse



## cricketsong (Feb 24, 2015)

One of my Orange Black Glove Terribilis swallowed something big a few days ago. I knew because I could see it poking her sides and I thought for sure it meant certain death. However, it appears she passed it last night. Now her rectum is badly prolapsed and I fear the worst.

She has been active and feeding up until last night. Today she didn't take any hydeii, and has been hiding in the coconut. I moved it to get some pictures of her. She is one of the bigger/fatter frogs usually, but now she looks all skinny and I'm quite worried about the grey bubble sticking out of her ass.

I have no experience creating soaks and solutions for these animals. My experience is mostly with snakes. For a snake I would use sugar water to shrink things, but I'm concerned about stress and hurting the frog by touching her or getting anything harmful on her skin. I thought leaving her alone would be the best chance of helping her, but I don't think it's going to resolve and its not pink anymore, the tissue looks grey now. Is my frog going to die?

Note: its about 20 min since I took the prolapse pics, and it appears to be shrinking, maybe moving around caused a change? the first picture is from two days ago, when the foreign body was still inside her.


----------



## cricketsong (Feb 24, 2015)

This pic shows what I mean by her being all skinny and odd looking, and it shows how the bubble seems to be shrinking a tiny bit as well. I just took it, so half an hour after the previous pics.


----------



## toostrange (Sep 19, 2013)

My female Natasha had a prolapse. I moved her to a sterile tub after a soak in sugar water and some prep H. Day later she was fine,


----------



## cricketsong (Feb 24, 2015)

How much sugar in the water? and how long do you soak for?


----------



## toostrange (Sep 19, 2013)

Used a 8oz deli cup think I only used like a half teaspoon of sugar and enough water to cover her half way. My main concern was getting her on damp paper towels in a shoebox. Was worried about the abg irratating or puncturing it.


----------



## cricketsong (Feb 24, 2015)

So I soaked the frog in sugar water for about 5 minutes... I have no idea how long its supposed to be and I'm scared that the sugar will hurt her, so I didn't want to go any longer than that. I don't really have anything else to put her in, so I used a plastic sandwich container and poked a few holes in the lid with a pin. I put her on some wet paper towel and put the whole container in a big mixing bowl so it darker and less stressful.

Other threads I have read are saying I should use some preparation H on the prolapse, so I will go out and get some today. 

I'm concerned about getting the tissue back inside her. Its been out for 48hrs now, and she also hasn't eaten in that long either. Should I try to feed her? if she eats then she will need to pass fecal matter, will that make it more difficult for her to heal?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

cricketsong said:


> So I soaked the frog in sugar water for about 5 minutes... I have no idea how long its supposed to be and I'm scared that the sugar will hurt her, so I didn't want to go any longer than that. I don't really have anything else to put her in, so I used a plastic sandwich container and poked a few holes in the lid with a pin. I put her on some wet paper towel and put the whole container in a big mixing bowl so it darker and less stressful.
> 
> Other threads I have read are saying I should use some preparation H on the prolapse, so I will go out and get some today.
> 
> I'm concerned about getting the tissue back inside her. Its been out for 48hrs now, and she also hasn't eaten in that long either. Should I try to feed her? if she eats then she will need to pass fecal matter, will that make it more difficult for her to heal?



Dealing with the same thing. Wondering what the outcome was?


----------

